# My Elgin Twin Bar 4-Star Resto Thread



## Talewinds (Jan 24, 2013)

Had this Twin Bar 4-Star Deluxe for a couple of years now and haven't touched it until last week... other than to ride to the coffee shop of course. 
I got the bike from a character in Indianapolis who had been trying to get it from an old farmer for years. The winter of 2010 was long and the bike scene was very cold in February/March of 2012 along with the weather. I was itching for a bike when this came up on Craigslist and someone posted it on Ratrod and I said I wanted it... wound up driving there the next day, I paid $400... In hindsight I should have paid less, the bike is a mess, but I suppose it's a worthy mess.










Since then I've just been biding my time and collecting parts. Really stupid, expensive parts 

I acquired a head shroud, lights, crank pod...





...and just recently got some grips (thanks Eazywind!)

I might leave the bike in a ratty, mid-project status for a while and continue to ride it, I think the bike just looks cool in its crusty form.

Some kid went after the bike with a drill some eons ago...





...so I got some help from my shop owner who crudely, but effectively welded the holes closed. Then came A LOT of grinding.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 24, 2013)

Getting pretty close on the battery/horn tank. Maybe another coat of glaze and some more sanding if I really feel obsessive.

Heres some original paint!!!





Hope this was the correct stem because I just found one just like it that had already been rechromed for $30.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 24, 2013)

I restored the original seat too, and in the process stumbled upon a terrific secret to aid in a nice re-upholstery 





So here's a lingering question I have... What is the correct crank for the bike??? I believe I have the correct crank hardware, but the crank itself may not be correct?

Also, I need a crank locknut in much better, un-gouged condition.


----------



## then8j (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks like the same or simular color to my twin! Looking good so far, try not to spend way too much money..... I know how that is. 

I might have that nut laying around too..... I bought a load of extra parts just in case


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 24, 2013)

Talewinds your Pm box Is full


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 24, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Talewinds your Pm box Is full




Darnit! That thing's always full...

 Made some room, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 25, 2013)

Can't wait to see how this one turns out! I may have some leftover parts from my resto if you're looking for any small parts.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Crank should be a dogleg  and the stem looks correct. Twins are cool bikes! It freaks people out when they notice the seat tube isn't there. V/r Shawn


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 25, 2013)

It uses a standard torrington bottom bracket with a dog leg crank.

Here's a full set for sale on Ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Bicy...310?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item484f962d0e


----------



## RMS37 (Jan 25, 2013)

Remember that these bicycles were produced by both Murray-Ohio and Westfield Manufacturing and many of the parts used on the bikes were Mfg. specific.


  The Westfield built versions use a crankset with a dogleg arm. This frame is a M-O frame and should have the streamlined M-O crankset with smooth sloping shoulders and no dogleg.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ooops, yep I believe mine is a Westfield bike. I believe you posted one time giving the ways to tell the difference. Can we get a qick primer? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 26, 2013)

RMS37 said:


> Remember that these bicycles were produced by both Murray-Ohio and Westfield Manufacturing and many of the parts used on the bikes were Mfg. specific.
> 
> 
> The Westfield built versions use a crankset with a dogleg arm. This frame is a M-O frame and should have the streamlined M-O crankset with smooth sloping shoulders and no dogleg.





This is the nugget of wisdom you had imparted to me a couple years ago when I had asked about the bike, you pointed out that my bike with its dogleg crank was not correct, I removed the crank last week and discovered it's a Wald model. I'd like to see what the correct Murray crank looks like so I can try to locate one.


----------

